# Bozz's backyard deer pics.....



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Found a nice buck in my backyard sniffing my mineral site where some does spend a lot of time,...is he a shooter ? http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/Bozzsbackyarddeer


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Come gun season he'll be in high demand. Nice wide rack it looks like. It would be nice if you could watch him for another year and see how he matures. I'd bet if another hunter sees him walk up he;ll be taken. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

nice buck i am with dale i would take him . he is good and wide


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

thats a nice looking doe too she would fill the freezer quite nicely


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think I would hesitate to much to take him. Nice pics!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

This early in the season, I'd have to let him go. He'll look great next year if he makes it. Come January and I have hypothermia, I not as picky.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Shooter? - Depends on the hunter; what are you looking for?

If you want a "good" buck, you should take him. He is a good buck this year, no doubt should be better next year. Most folks don't have the property to ensure he will be around next year though - as the others have said he will be taken by most hunters whom get a shot.

Another thought - Once the rut kicks in he may likely not be in your area anymore. I've had a good buck patterned (somewhat - we all know you never really know what they are going to do) before, only to watch that buck seemingly disappear from the area in mid-October. 

If you want him, I would suggest hunting him over the next 2-3 weeks. Certainly not implying he won't be around, but it will be easier now.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Thats up to you. 

I am not a fan of the old saying "If i dont shoot him someone else will"..maybe..maybe not!! MANY wonderful big deer are taken across the state every year thus proving the above saying is indeed NOT a true statement. In order for them to get to that age, they were NOT shot!! ie..this particualar deer could be one of those animals that "makes" it. 

If he gets your blood going and excites you, then by all means what fun it is and would be to attempt to harvest a particular deer. If he continously blunders into a set of apple trees and its like shooting "ducks in a barrel" then you may want to reconsider.

If the decision to harvest such an animal is just SIMPLY because he has a set of antlers on his head and the size of those antlers, that alone may answer your question.

As many things in life "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". If it would bring joy to your eyes to see him hanging on the wall of your den, then I would also again say your questions has been answered.

He many not be as easy to get as you think  lol. great pictures and always remember to HAVE FUN!! 

PR


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well it all depends on what u want to do. Personally i would wait another year.. he will get thicker and wider..Then u wont even have to think about if he is a shooter! even though he isnt a bad deer now.. i was out saturday morning and passed one up about that size.. tines were at least 8-9 inches but he was only about 16 wide.. still a young deer, maybe 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

he is nice... but this early... i watched an 8 nicer than that last year multiple times passing... then didn't seem him for a while and let him go last day of bow season figured he would be an easy target as a 10-12 this year... if he is not your biggest.... wait till later in year while searching for another.... but a couple of those does are looking real tasty.


----------

